# HELP Misdiagnosed Blighted Ovum?



## VeganPregnancy (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay, so from what the doctor told me at my vag U/S (at what I _thought_ was 12 weeks but I have just figured was actually 10w2d) he saw 'nothing' so I'm assuming I have a B/O diagnosis.
When I called to schedule the D&C he asked me to come in for another U/S instead...

I read this thread which didn't have much info:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=blighted+ovum

And this one (specifically the last post):
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=blighted+ovum

My questions are:
Could this be a misdiagnosed b/o-m/c? How likely is that?
What other tests can I have done?
Bloodwork? What should my HCG etc. levels be at 10w2d?
Or would those levels be 'normal' even with a blighted ovum?

I planned for the D&C because if it IS a m/c I know I can't wait it out.
I have no idea what to do.
I think I have a good doctor... in fact he was reccomended here at MDC... but this was my first appt with him.

I'm I just being ridiculously hopeful????
It's okay, be blunt.


----------



## VeganPregnancy (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh and BTW, I've had no bleeding/spotting what-so-ever.


----------



## caeden&connersmom (Apr 18, 2006)

misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com is a really good website.

Good luck.


----------



## VeganPregnancy (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks!
I found that site and have been looking at it all afternoon it amazing how many misdiagnosis there are!
... I am thinking about waiting now and definately having other tests done for sure!
Not getting any hopes up but some of their stories are pretty crazy and just like mine...


----------



## kati_kati (Jan 20, 2007)

they can do a sequence of HCG tests to see if the levels are rising. I would also guess that if you are further along, the chances of misdiagnosis are smaller, because they should be able to see something. If you're sure on your dates but still feel unsure about things, just keep waiting. A good sign is that your dr wanted to do another ultrasound. You could schedule your d&c for 2 weeks from now and see what happens to your hcg levels in the meantime. Good luck!


----------



## Mindi22 (Jun 28, 2005)

HCG levels will rise in the situation of a blighted ovum, though, because HCG is produced by the placenta, and that is present. I think that is one reason that many women's bodies hang onto the blighted ovum, since basically, hormonally, you are still pregnant. I have no idea if the levels rise as fast as normally, but I'm just mentioning this because it might not be the best judge of what is going on.

HTH
Mindi


----------

